# SVN einchecken



## PollerJava (13. Jan 2012)

Hi,

hab zum einchecken ins SVN nichts gefunden, wahrscheinlich zu tivial  
Ich hätte aber trotzdem eine Frage, Ich hab ein neues Projekt erstellt und möchte das nun ins SVN einchecken. 
Einfach rechte MT aufs Projekt -> Team -> Share Project ...

Da steht mir meistens der Schweiß auf der Stirn da es das rießige Projekt schon vorhanden ist und ich jetzt eben meine neuen Projekte dazuspeichere.

Wie gehts da euch dabei, ist das für euch auch immer eine spannende Sache oder ist die unbegründet da eh nichts passieren kann?

lg


----------



## Bonsai (13. Jan 2012)

An sich unbegründet, da man ja jederzeit auf einen vorherigen funktionierenden Stand springen kann


----------



## Marco13 (13. Jan 2012)

Ich bin auch immer unsicher, ob _das Verzeichnis_ hinzugefügt wird, oder _der Inhalt_ des Verzeichnisses  Meistens teste ich es vorher nochmal an einem Dummy-Projekt... ich meine, es ist der Inhalt...


----------



## bygones (13. Jan 2012)

eigentlich recht unbegruendet... projekt auswaehlen, svn pfad waehlen und ab damit....



Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin auch immer unsicher, ob _das Verzeichnis_ hinzugefügt wird, oder _der Inhalt_ des Verzeichnisses  Meistens teste ich es vorher nochmal an einem Dummy-Projekt... ich meine, es ist der Inhalt...


bei einem Projekt share ist es immer das Projekt, ergo Verzeichnis


----------



## PollerJava (16. Jan 2012)

Den trunk (.../trunk) braucht man aber nie dazugeben soweit ich das weiß,
Stimmt das so? 
lg


----------



## TheDarkRose (16. Jan 2012)

Kommt auf dein SVN interface an.


----------



## maki (16. Jan 2012)

Version Control with Subversion


----------

